# best semi-auto



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is the best semi auto for grouse/ woidcock hunting? It's about time I stopped mooching, and got my own gun. I already have suggestions on a benelli m2 and a benelli Monte something. It has to be small and light, because I am pretty small ( compared to other hunters atleast.) I'd prefer a 20 gauge. Also, I think I remember looking at a gun called a silver pigeon? Is that any good? $1000 limit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

I would suggest shooting whatever gun you want before you buy. I like gas operated semis, vise mechanical. Just my preference. With that said, I like Beretta AL391 Urikas(1 or 2). If need be I have a beretta 391 20ga, in any stock length you like, just to get a feel for it. My girlfriend shoots a 20ga, 24in barrel 391 with a 10.5" lop well under 6lbs. She is 5ft even and 80lbs soaking wet. She shoots 3" 6's all day and goes to the plug faster than me.

and you can buy them for under a $1000.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Kelly, listen to Ron, semi auto is a good choice with shim kits, make sure though your finger can reach safety, the 391s safetyis in front of trigger guard. A nice 28 gauge o/u red lable with a comb kit would be a good choice for you also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Gun fit in a comfortable weight will be most important for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Kelly, listen to Ron, semi auto is a good choice with shim kits, make sure though your finger can reach safety, the 391s safetyis in front of trigger guard. A nice 28 gauge o/u red lable with a comb kit would be a good choice for you also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kelly, this is very important, *safety placement* must be comfortable for you. You will not have time to fumble around for the safety, so make sure you can work with whatever safety placement you like. 

And like Fritz said, it is hard to beat a nice double.LOL

Kelly it would appear you are almost hooked on this upland stuff. Once you get a gun you are done.

Ron


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

IMHO..........

Gas operated: Remington 1100 (not 11-87, but the 1100)

Recoil operated: Browning A5 or clone (Remington model 11, Savage 720, ect)

Your results may vary.................


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> A nice 28 gauge o/u red lable with a comb kit would be a good choice for you also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is how my RR28 is setup.










In semi autos I prefer Benellis but one will be hard to find for under a grand.
The montefeltro in 20 gauge is a nice gun. The ultralight in 20 gauge would be another good option but likely cost $1500 new.
If you water your dogs a lot when afield I would look harder at the O/U's, simply breaking the gun open makes them safe when a dog comes in for water although we all must be muzzle aware at all times.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

My wife shoots a CZ youth model semi-auto 20 gage. Under $500. She hunts waterfowl to deer with it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Another vote for the Beretta Urika 391, I love mine. I also hear good things about http://www.franchiusa.com/firearms/48al.php I'd consider one for my little wife, if she ever gets to that point in upland hunting (not likely though).

My favorite shotgun early season is an inexpensive Spanish made 20 Ga. SxS. It is light weight, easy to carry and as quick as an auto-loader, best of all if it gets scratched or gouged while busting threw brush it is not as big a deal as it would be with a beautiful and expensive OU.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Franchi 48AL in a 20 is grouse magic.

BTW - Go to a large gun store, cabelas or somesuch, and just fondle and hold all the options. A few will stick out as suitable guns. Then go online and start shopping. You may be surprised what you like best.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Kelly, whats your budget?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Benelli makes an M2 called the "American." It is the same gun as the standard M2 but it doesn't come with the shim kit or comfortech. It generally sells for under $1000 new and you can often find one at Gander Mountain or Cabelas.

If you want an auto that will shoot in all situations and can take a beating I would look for a Benelli used or new. 

But by far, the best one in the woods IMO would have to be the Benelli Ultra Light, but they are pricey.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Ronnem said:


> I would suggest shooting whatever gun you want before you buy.


2+ 

Lots of good choices in a semi-auto out there nowdays. Benelli, Beretta, even the classic Franchi 11-48 might work out best for you as an upland shotgun. As noted above, take advantage of opportunities to shoot different guns before laying down your cash. Shim kits are available or can be custom made for any of the upland autos and assist greatly in achieving a proper fit.

One note on the Benelli Ultralight model. Benelli came out with the 12 GA BUL first and it was an instant hit, I luv mine and there are several others on this forum. A good friend's wife, who is a excelllent shot, bot the BUL 20and cant hit dust with that thing. Cute as a setter pup but just too light and whippy to swing well, I would guess. 

NB


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

You should be able to find a new Benelli Montefeltro for just under 1K.
I don't think you can get a better semi for the $$$.

Check out the youth model....should fit you well.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Have ever considered buying a pump shot gun? I would suggest a Remington 870***20 gauge. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Northbound said:


> Another vote for the Beretta Urika 391, I love mine. I also hear good things about http://www.franchiusa.com/firearms/48al.php I'd consider one for my little wife, if she ever gets to that point in upland hunting (not likely though).
> 
> My favorite shotgun early season is an inexpensive Spanish made 20 Ga. SxS. It is light weight, easy to carry and as quick as an auto-loader, best of all if it gets scratched or gouged while busting threw brush it is not as big a deal as it would be with a beautiful and expensive OU.


what kind of inexpensive spanish SxS are you using?


----------



## LumberMatt (Apr 2, 2009)

One more vote for the Beretta Urika 391. I got mine at Bass Pro Shop. I believe they offer a 20-gauge youth model as well with a 24-inch barrel. I think that barrel length would be great in thick cover.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2751&pictureid=28978

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2751&pictureid=28977

(Having trouble posting pics)


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a rem 11-87, seemed to fit me the best. for 20 gauge, its in the price range at 700 cheese burgers . but I carry and o/u when hunting grouse. in 12 gauge, browning gold or win super x if it fits. lots of loads on the shelf for a 12 ga but I dont like to carry it long in the field. wieght wise


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Hard to beat a Benelli. I won a weatherby semi auto at our RGS banquet and is the ugliest gun I have in my safe and has not yet seen the grouse woods but carries well and shoots where I aim it. I have put 500 rounds through so far and no problems
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> Kelly, listen to Ron, semi auto is a good choice with shim kits, make sure though your finger can reach safety, the 391s safetyis in front of trigger guard. A nice 28 gauge o/u red lable with a comb kit would be a good choice for you also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But don't forget to take into consideration, the price for a box of shells for a 28 gauge compared to the 20 gauge prices.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Most important thing to consider is the fit. I have a 20 gauge Franchi Veloce (5.5 lb O/U) and it doesn't fit me. It is very easy on the eyes and is easy to carry. I will gladly sell it for less than a grand. I have killed many grouse with it but I know I will shoot better w a 20 gauge in a 686. If you want an auto loader I recommend trying a few different guns. If you don't have that luxury.....go for a used Benelli M1, M2, or montefeltro. You should be well under a 1000 for a lightly used model. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

